

Gallery of single page websites - dhruvbhatia
http://onepagelove.com/?ref=hn

======
bdcravens
Cute how the site blends in the ThemeForest affiliate links in with their
galleries, as if it's legit content. Automatically makes the other items
suspect (not downing affiliate income, just mark it as such, and a price tag
isn't the same thing)

